# Question About Cable Modems



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

will i be allowed to get this For My computer i have directv Service 
So i dont know if comcast will let me get A Cable Modem From them ??? :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have satellite TV and cable internet.

They will try to convince you to drop your satellite service----and may even offer you an imaginative bundled package but they will sell it to you.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Ok


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes, you can have both satellite TV and broadband cable internet as long as you have an existing cable TV line to your house. Since you don't have cable TV the only thing you will not get are the promotions that you get if you had cable TV.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Which is why I have Cox telephone service. That way I get a discount.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Phone, long distance, Digital Cable, Internet. BIG discounts.


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

I have directv and DSL . With cable you may get logged on and you may not .


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogy _
> *Phone, long distance, Digital Cable, Internet. BIG discounts.  *


also possibly equates to BIG whole-house outages...just ask my buddy in Rhode Island.
No TV, no phone, no internet for 3 days...almost caused a divorce:lol: :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would think it would help a marriage.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

A Break Up Over a Stupid Thing Like An Outage


But you Allways have to convince the Wife


----------



## xcableguy (May 1, 2002)

I have had Road Runner and satellite (Dish) for almost a year I finally pulled the plug on Dish and am getting Road Runner, Expanded Basic, Digital Tier and 2 Premiums of my choice for $78. (12 month price guarantee)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Not a bad choice. You can always return to satellite if you dcoose to. I hope you did not have to return your equipment. If not youa re good to go.


----------

